# Deboning Deer in the Woods



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

For you guys that can like us,here is an easier way of dealing with Deer in the woods.

http://www.biggamehunt.net/sections...w_Approach_to_Dressing_Big_Game_01140704.html

big rockpile


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

no one had ever come up with this chit, as to many Slobs are simply cutting out the backstraps and hams and leaving the rest, even the tenderloins. Have found several in this fashion after gun season..It's gonna come back to bite us in the butt..:grit:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

poorboy said:


> no one had ever come up with this chit, as to many Slobs are simply cutting out the backstraps and hams and leaving the rest, even the tenderloins. Have found several in this fashion after gun season..It's gonna come back to bite us in the butt..:grit:


Hey I'm not one to leave meat in the woods.But as you know we can do it this way long as we call it in.Which I have done before,except I field dressed it.:shrug:

big rockpile


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Infer that you would Rock. However i found 3 carcasses along side road after last gun season that had been "highgraded". It's just human nature someone will say hmmm not enough meat on them ribs to mess with, next time "them shoulders are awfully sparse". Brother had a friend that did 'em in this fashion .warned him if I ever witnessed it ,I'd drop a roosevelt on em. it's a slippery slope when ya start down it.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Help me out, poorboy. What does "drop a roosevelt on em" mean?


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Dropping a roosevelt=dropping a dime=phone call to authority=snitch..


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for the explanation. I don't think I have ever heard that one.


----------



## TheDoubleD (Nov 21, 2007)

Some places that technique is illegal...check first


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Heck when we get finished the dogs are even mad at us. All the get is fat if any, the membrane around the mussel and bare bone. Sam


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Dang, we wouldn't even consider leaving the bones in the woods. After deboning we throw the bones into a big pot and make soup.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

TheDoubleD said:


> Some places that technique is illegal...check first


Around here we have to call it in first,which makes it easy with Cell Phones.

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

A few years ago I read in a hunting magazine on how to debone your deer out in the woods so you don't have to drag quit as much weight out of the woods. What the person done in the magazine was he would lay the deer on it's back and split the hide down the belly and down each leg as if he was gonna skin it out. But instead of skinning it out he would cut down in the flesh and remove all the bones leaving the flesh still attached to the skin. Once deboned he would take cellaphane wrap and layer it on the flesh side of the carcass. Then he would start at the rump and start rolling the hide and flesh up in a bedroll like all the way up to the deers head and then tie it off to the deers head. He could then pack it out easier then dragging a whole deer. 

One thing the article didn't mention was how easy it was to get the flesh off the skin once you got it home. I will have to try this method one of these days to see how well it works.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> A few years ago I read in a hunting magazine on how to debone your deer out in the woods so you don't have to drag quit as much weight out of the woods. What the person done in the magazine was he would lay the deer on it's back and split the hide down the belly and down each leg as if he was gonna skin it out. But instead of skinning it out he would cut down in the flesh and remove all the bones leaving the flesh still attached to the skin. Once deboned he would take cellaphane wrap and layer it on the flesh side of the carcass. Then he would start at the rump and start rolling the hide and flesh up in a bedroll like all the way up to the deers head and then tie it off to the deers head. He could then pack it out easier then dragging a whole deer.
> 
> One thing the article didn't mention was how easy it was to get the flesh off the skin once you got it home. I will have to try this method one of these days to see how well it works.


Yea I seen that too.

I've been looking for film of a one armed Guy in KY deboning a hanging Deer,but I can't find it.But thats the way I do it most the time.

big rockpile


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

This the fella you talkin about Rock?

http://fw.ky.gov/tfarmer.asp?lid=1528&NavPath=C105C191


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> This the fella you talkin about Rock?
> 
> http://fw.ky.gov/tfarmer.asp?lid=1528&NavPath=C105C191


Yea thats him.

big rockpile


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I once hiked in way too far and shot a big doe. I hung her in a tree and skinned her without gutting, then gutted her and deboned the carcass. I put all the meat in the hide. Then i tied the legs together and had a very unhandy and hot backpack full of meat. But it beat dragging her for miles. I also hung my orange vest on the hide because it was rifle season and people shoot anything that moves.


----------



## pookiethebear (Apr 29, 2008)

Why would you want to do this? Deer meat is one meat that is better if let to cure for a day or so if the weather allows. Hubby brings home the gutted deer, we work in the basement and skin it and then we quarter it. If it is cold enough outside we then hang the quarters on the back porch for a day or so to cure before I cut them up in whatever chunks we are going to need that year.

The process of deboning a deer in the woods is illegal in PA.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

This talk of deboning a deer in the woods, and given the recent Wall Street worries, reminds me of an old Cajun named Thibodeau, I used to hunt hogs with in East Texas. He would only hunt on "private" property (not his), so he was always on the sneak; he hunted with a single-shot .22. He could skin it out and have the meat boned so fast it was unbelieveable. He used to say, "Eye shot dem hog, peel dem hide, strip dem bones, and da hog, he rooting still; he don know his meat be gone."


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we can't do that here unless we have a class a disabled permit then i think we need to bring hide and head to registaratin even if you have a disable permit 

for those of us without a disabled permit we have to bring them to a registration station hole , just field dressed 

the time from kill depends on the season , gun deer we have till 5pm the day after season close i belive , not sure never waited that long we usualy takem to town every nigth and reguster what we have so we can start cutting after dinner


----------

